# New computer and frequent blue screen of deaths



## Kirerik (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello 

Wish to thank everyone for any help I can get in advance  Hopefully these bluescreens will come to an end with your help  And hopefully I posted this in the right subforum.

My computer:

OS: Windows 7 64-bit Pro
Motherboard: ASUS P5Q SE2
CPU: Intel core 2 Quad Q9400 2,66GHz
Memory: Corsair TWIN2X PC6400 DDR 2 4GB
PSU: Chieftec Super Series 750W ATX
GFX: Gainward GeForce GTS250 1GB Physx CUDA

I think I got all the latest drivers I could find, but I can't say I'm 100%.
And all components in the pc is new. The crashes started to get frequent when starting to play Aion, didn't get any bluescreens between I Installed all the drivers I could find and started to play Aion. But it is quite random to when it goes blue screen, and it seems i can play a little longer each time.

I didn't think far enough to start recoridng all of the info, but I will will attach the minidump and the latest BCCodes errors. (It went to bsod while I was writing this too opening Microsoft word at the same time)

17/2-2010
BCCode:	d1
BCP1:	0000000800000002
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	FFFFF8800FE0A2BE
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1

BCCode:	1a
BCP1:	0000000000041287
BCP2:	0000000030079A10
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1

Thanks for any help I can get


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The most obvious suspect would be the Chieftec PSU.
What are the Error Codes on the BSOD?


----------



## Kirerik (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I'll try to get a few more BSOD and write them down.
Also a few more BCCodes with minidump attached.

BCCode:	1e
BCP1:	0000000000000000
BCP2:	0000000000000000
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	0000000000000000


BCCode:	a
BCP1:	0000000000000000
BCP2:	000000000000000E
BCP3:	0000000000000001
BCP4:	FFFFF80002E95460


BCCode:	a
BCP1:	0000000000000001
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000001
BCP4:	FFFFF80002E0557D


BCCode:	3b
BCP1:	00000000C0000005
BCP2:	FFFFF880089D58C0
BCP3:	FFFFF88008B24F50
BCP4:	0000000000000000


----------



## Kirerik (Feb 17, 2010)

Did 2 more bsod and got the follwing messages:

BCCode:	d1
BCP1:	0000000000000001
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000008
BCP4:	0000000000000001

Driver_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL


BCCode:	d1
BCP1:	0000000000000000
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000001
BCP4:	FFFFF880046126C1

Driver_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
***Usbaudio.sys-Adress FFFFF880046126C1, base at FFFFF88004610000, Datestamp 4a5bcc07


Thanks again


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The actual Error Codesojnh the BSOD would be more helpful.
Is the Hdd also new? If not, did it have a OS installed previously?


----------



## Kirerik (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything is new. I'll post error codes (hopefully the right ones this time) Tomorrow.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OK, once we see the actual Error Codes we can hopefully find a solution.


----------



## Kirerik (Feb 17, 2010)

Well here are some new data.

BCCode:	c5
BCP1:	0000000000000000
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000001
BCP4:	FFFFF800030043C5

BSOD:

Stop: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000001, 0xFFFFF800030043c5

After this I tried to reinstall all drivers and such and it worked quite a while until I got this:

BCCode:	1000007e
BCP1:	FFFFFFFFC000001D
BCP2:	FFFFF88004B295BF
BCP3:	FFFFF88003D92668
BCP4:	FFFFF88003D91EC0


BSOD:
Stop: 0x0000007E
(0xFFFFFFFC000001D,0xFFFFF88004B295BF, 0xFFFFF88003D92668, 0XFFFFF88003D91EC0)
*** dxgmms1.sys - Adress FFFFF88004B295BF base at FFFFF88004B27000, DateStamp 4a5bc578


Do you want the minidumps too?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're getting WAY too many different types of error codes that don't relate.
The only relevant info I could find was from MS and it points to a Bios update. 
You could run MemTest on the RAM and possibly try a Bios update.


----------



## Kirerik (Feb 17, 2010)

Well yeah, I noticed.. It's almost never the same error codes...
Guess i'll try the memtest and update bois, any good guides for that around which you recomend? Well I'll find one anyway.
Thanks for all help up until now 

I'll just add 2 more BSOD error codes:

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
*** STOP: 0x0000003B
(0x00000000C0000005, 0xFFFFF80002E94F00, 0xFFFFF88006451030, 0x0000000000000000


BSOD:
STOP: 0x000000BE
(0xFFFFF88004B55844, 0x00000001268FF21, 0xFFFFF88002E8B530, 0x000000000000000A)
***HIDCLASS.sys - Adress FFFFF88004B53000 base at FFFFF88004B53000


----------



## Kirerik (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I tried running a memtest from hcidesign.com and after 2 seconds I got this error message:

Memory error detected! Copying between 13497590 and 134973b5 did not result in accurate copy.

MemTest has detected that your computer cannot accuratley store data in RAM.
You need to fix this.

Well I kinda figured I needed to fix this  
So I guess It's something with my memory / motherboard I will continue my quest for a BSOD free pc


----------



## Kirerik (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, I I saw that the ones who put together the pc had put the memory into the A2 and B2 slots on the motherboard, When I tried running it in A1 and A2 the memtest worked fine no errors, then I tried to put them into A1 and B1 and got the same errors as in the previouse post. I'll try to run only 1 dimm to see, Is a bios update a solution to this? Since it seems it doesn't handle dual-channel.... Or is Corsair TWIN2X PC6400 DDR 2 4GB just not compatible with the Asus P5Q SE2 Mobo?


----------

